# AMF Evel Knievel bicycle



## Eagle 1 (May 29, 2009)

A friend of mine has an AMF Evel Knievel bicycle that he has owned since he was a kid and he wants to know what its worth.   The bike is used, minus a few decals, but for the most part its a complete bike.   Does anybody know who to talk to about getting it appraised?   Maybe a website?
Thanks.


----------



## partsguy (May 29, 2009)

I have heard of those going for over a few hundred dollars in mint shape or originally restored. But pics would help get a better price


----------

